# Happy Wednesday



## robrpb (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 15, 2021)

Some great ones there Rob, thanks! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 15, 2021)

Good one for Wednesday! Thank yo u!


----------



## robrpb (Sep 15, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Some great ones there Rob, thanks! RAY


Thanks Ray. It's hump day and I'm waiting for yours. :)

Rob



pushok2018 said:


> Good one for Wednesday! Thank yo u!


Thanks pushok2018, I'm glad you enjoyed them.

Rob


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 15, 2021)

Funny
Really like the one with Clink Eastwood from " Gran Torino "

And the one with him and Morgan Freeman

David


----------



## robrpb (Sep 15, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Funny
> Really like the one with Clink Eastwood from " Gran Torino "
> 
> And the one with him and Morgan Freeman
> ...


I agree David, they are very funny.

Rob


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 15, 2021)

Like em all!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 15, 2021)

Being a dog lover and having grands, you can guess my favorite. But the funniest one is the last because I know a few morons...


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks Rob. I needed that. BTW, those hot sauce holsters are very popular around here. Lots of people wearing them. I just carry a few syringes full and shoot it into my arm while eating   

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 15, 2021)

The Eastwood and Freeman one got me!
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 15, 2021)

Good ones Rob.
That "anti-social" one pretty much describes Miss Linda and me.  About the only thing that changed in our lives was having to wear masks where required.
Gary


----------

